# redding dies



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I have edding dies for a 260 remington, everytime I size with them they dent the shoulder, This has happened since day one, at first I thought that I had to much lube so I would wipe off most of the lube, that didn;t help then I went to spray lube that didn't help I even tried no lube still didn't help. I have taken the die apart and cleaned them very well still no luck. I think im going to buy either hornady, or RCBS dies. has anypone else had that prob.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Shine a light into the die and see if there is bump in the die. I'd give Redding a call too, they will probably send out a new one to you. If you are going to just go with new dies either of the ones you listed are of good quality.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I,ve ahined a light in it and ran a small steel pick to see if I could feel anything, there is nothing in it. I called redding and they said I could send it to them with some spent cases and they could check to see if my chamber is a few 1000'ths off but the only thing that will do is sell me their shell holder thats adjustable for about 50 bucks, plus the few bucks it will cost to send it in. I should have just waited to get rcbs or hornady dies but redding was all they had at the time.


----------



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

I have the Redding Deluxe Die Set for the 260 and so far have not seen a problem. I got this set because almost everyone seem to recommend the Redding over the others.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I had the same problem with my lee dies and it turned out to be my fault I was getting some lube on the shoulder


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

There are generally two things that cause dents in the shoulder. #1 is generally excessive lube on the case shoulder but you are wiping them so should not be the issue. #2 is much more rare but I have seen a couple die sets that didn't have air bleed holes in them to let the air being trapped in the die escape. In fact a buddy has a RCBS Sizing Die that has this problem. If I remember correctly RCBS replaced the die for him.

Larry


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

SDHandgunner said:


> There are generally two things that cause dents in the shoulder. #1 is generally excessive lube on the case shoulder but you are wiping them so should not be the issue. #2 is much more rare but I have seen a couple die sets that didn't have air bleed holes in them to let the air being trapped in the die escape. In fact a buddy has a RCBS Sizing Die that has this problem. If I remember correctly RCBS replaced the die for him.
> 
> Larry


Very interesting.... I have never heard of the air trapped inside issue. I'll have to remember that one on the outside chance I hear of it again.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd never heard of the air issue but thats about all it can be from what I can tell Thank you


----------



## CHERRY CREEK CHUB (Apr 7, 2008)

wipe your case clean after you lub, You maybe getting to much lube on your cas


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

iwantabuggy said:


> SDHandgunner said:
> 
> 
> > There are generally two things that cause dents in the shoulder. #1 is generally excessive lube on the case shoulder but you are wiping them so should not be the issue. #2 is much more rare but I have seen a couple die sets that didn't have air bleed holes in them to let the air being trapped in the die escape. In fact a buddy has a RCBS Sizing Die that has this problem. If I remember correctly RCBS replaced the die for him.
> ...


Never heard of this, looked through the specs and all of my decapper dies, and cannot find a reference or place for a bleeder hole. If air trapping could be an issue, my guess would be that if you put the decapper pin down farther so that it hit the primer sooner, that this would take care of the problem. Other suggestion would be to use dry mica lube on the neck and shoulder, could be that you have the die adjusted just a bit low, bumping the shoulder a tad too much. The dry lube will give a visual indication as to how far down the neck and shoulder you are resizing.

Swifty


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*If it is your chamber off then RCBS or Hornaday dies will not solve the problem.* Check at the post office for a flat rate shipping box that is free called a casset box by most,. Cost about $5.00 to ship the die in that box and Redding will get it in just a couple of days. If they decide that your chamber is off they may recommend something else to fix the problem.

I still say it is probably to much lube pure and simple happens to old long time reloaders from time to time.

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have redding comp. dies for my 308. The only time I get dented shoulders is when I use a bit to much lube. If this isn't the problem I'd send them back to Redding. Along with a couple of pieces of brass with the dents, and a couple of pieces of fired brass from your rifle so they can try the dies with your brass. Bag and label them seperately.

huntin1


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I had this problem when the hole in the shoulder of the die clogged, that hole is mainly there to drain off extra lube if it clogs your out of luck , remember if you have excess lube on your neck it will be deposited on the shoulder when sizing it. Paste lubes are worste about this.


----------

